# Help needed designing lifting mechanism



## martlewis (17 Jul 2007)

Hi,

I need to make a sewing machine station for a family member. It's going to be a unit on wheels that rolls under a kitchen worktop when not in use. When needed it can be pulled out.

The challenge is how to get a heavy sewing machine from inside the cupboard to on top of it when she can't lift things!

My only thought so far is to bolt it to the top and have it flip so the machine hangs upside down under the lid when not in use.

Does anyone have any other suggestions before I start drawing please?

Martin.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Jul 2007)

Hi Martin,
Your idea is quite sound and is the best option.

My wife's old Singer is stowed in precisely this way when not in use. The extension leaf folds over from the side, to form the top of a decorative bow fronted chest. In use the leaf is supported by the open door of the chest. 

The machine itself is just bolted to a hinged plate that locks in place when it is swivelled upwards. The machine self-fixes as it travels upwards, by pushing up on a smaller, hinged flap, which drops down again when the machine is pulled right out of the 'trap'. The machine is then lowered onto the small flap and is supported firmly, ready for use. To stow it away again, the small flap is raised a little, and the machine swivels down, then drops into place against the small flap again. Hope you can visualise this. 

I would send you some pics, but the machine is buried under a stack of junk at the moment, as I am decorating the 'sewing' room! Of course the cupboard beneath is useful for storing material, cottons and so on. In the case of my wife's machine, it is a treadle/electric model so there is plenty of room under the machine itself.
Hope this helps.
John Walker


----------



## martlewis (17 Jul 2007)

Trying to visualise your description. If you get the decorating done before I build the cabinet (quite probable :roll: ) would really appreciate a few pics.

Also just found this which looks interesting. Sent them an email to see if you can buy the mechanism without the cabinets.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Jul 2007)

I suppose you can always stick an old scissor-jack under the platform!

I will try and do you a few pics Martin.
NP.

John


----------



## martlewis (17 Jul 2007)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Shultzy (17 Jul 2007)

Martin, this may be a solution. I saw one many years ago in the woodfit catalogue but I can't find it on their on-line shop.

http://www.ovisonline.com/store/detail. ... AS-ML-HDCR


----------



## martlewis (17 Jul 2007)

Shultzy":3jpui8jf said:


> Martin, this may be a solution. I saw one many years ago in the woodfit catalogue but I can't find it on their on-line shop.
> 
> http://www.ovisonline.com/store/detail. ... AS-ML-HDCR



Nice. Only concern is that the machine is too large and possibly too heavy for it. Ideally I need the machine to pop out of the top of the unit.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Jul 2007)

How about this?
http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page. ... at=3,48759


----------



## Johnboy (18 Jul 2007)

How about adapting these. http://www.firgelliauto.co.uk/show_info.php?page_id=4

John


----------



## martlewis (18 Jul 2007)

The LeeValley one is the one I am mainly interested in and I'm waiting for a reply from a UK seller. Didn't know LeeValley sold it so may end up importing.


----------



## motownmartin (18 Jul 2007)

Benchwayze":1zc3yrak said:


> Hi Martin,
> Your idea is quite sound and is the best option.
> 
> My wife's old Singer is stowed in precisely this way when not in use. The extension leaf folds over from the side, to form the top of a decorative bow fronted chest. In use the leaf is supported by the open door of the chest.
> ...


I think I have the very same thing stored away in the shed, the sewing machine is operated by a foot pedal and a drive belt.

Maybe a good restoration project for someone, I wanted to get rid but her indoors wasn't too keen as it was her Grandmothers.

Martin


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Jul 2007)

Well M'man,
I'm afraid I agree with the get-rid, but the Missus won't get a new one, and even had hers serviced a couple of years ago. 
Give her due, she knows how to use the thing, and I still have my old Coronet from 1971, in P/W/Order. So who am I to criticise?
 

I will do my best to get the photos done for the other Martin! ccasion5: 

John


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Jul 2007)

Yep...

It looks like the 'Lee Valley' jobbie is the same as the one in the video you saw Martin. So if it's affordable, it's the ticket I would say. But the offer of pics is still there, so let me know if you need them.


John


----------



## martlewis (19 Jul 2007)

Benchwayze":2li5ghle said:


> Yep...
> 
> It looks like the 'Lee Valley' jobbie is the same as the one in the video you saw Martin. So if it's affordable, it's the ticket I would say. But the offer of pics is still there, so let me know if you need them.
> 
> ...



Yes please to the pics, If I can make it without the expense of the lift then I'll be happy.


----------



## martlewis (19 Jul 2007)

Just had a reply from Horn Furniture UK Ltd, they will supply the lift for £199.00 plus £8.50 postage! Sent them a reply asking for a proper price as LV sell it for £68 ($139). Unless postage from the US costs £132 then it's another typical UK ripoff.


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Jul 2007)

Could be Martin.
Like 'Acid Brushes' for applying glue.
Rutlands want £14.00 plus for 48. (Without shipping charge). 
Initially I couldn't find them in UK with Google, but I sourced them from the States with two American suppliers for around, £8.00 per gross.
Add about £5.00 shipping and apart from the wait, I'll be quids in with three times the amount for around the same price. I reckon a gross will see me out, because for some reason, I am particular about cleaning up a glue-brush! I leave the 'wastefulness' to Number One Son.

John


----------

